# Recommendations for cheap (good!) clinic for egg and embryo freezing



## earthmama (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all!  I'm 38 and based in the UK.  I've decided as an "insurance policy" (as I'm currently single) that I would like to get eggs frozen.  I made this decision after attending the excellent "Fertility Show" in London this winter.  Several of the stall holders I spoke to recommended getting half the eggs frozen with donor sperm (incase I decided to have a child without a partner in the future) and the other half frozen as they are..  First of all, any thoughts on that? Would love to hear from anyone who did similar.

I am looking for an affordable (ie - cheap but good!) clinic overseas.  If anyone has specific prices along with recommendations, that would be great.  I love the idea of making it into a vacation - especially as I may be doing the injections over several weeks, so am looking for a cheap, professional clinic in a lovely location.  I would also like it to be in a country where it is easy to get hold of donor sperm cheaply, where the donor's identity is not revealed and they have good policies around matching/ screening for genetic diseases and so on.

Really looking forward to hearing your suggestions and recommendations.  Thanks ladies (and gents)

With very best wishes to all xox


----------

